# Rookie member



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

what up y’all I just joined. Do a lot of fishing out of skiffs and flats boats from Chokoloskee up to Estero Bay with some good friends. I’m in the process of saving up for a skiff of my own and this seams like a great place to make that happen! So far lots of great posts and valuable info!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

welcome! lots of good folks who will motivate you to get your own! it worked for me


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll fit right in the madness. We want to see pics when you get that skiff!


----------



## Mangrove Mike (Jan 3, 2019)

FLFlyGuy said:


> what up y’all I just joined. Do a lot of fishing out of skiffs and flats boats from Chokoloskee up to Estero Bay with some good friends. I’m in the process of saving up for a skiff of my own and this seams like a great place to make that happen! So far lots of great posts and valuable info!


----------



## Mangrove Mike (Jan 3, 2019)

Flflyguy?....love that name!...I never touch a spinner...welcome...the fly fishing forum is great here!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jklein (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey fellas! Wondering if anyone can help out. Will be renting a boat Sunday Feb 10th and plan on heading out in the bay. Dream of catching some good reds but have little to no experience in the bay. I hear of the East Wall and assume that means the eastern shoreline in the bay. I would greatly take and appreciate any advice people are willing to share. Also thought about heading up to Hell Peckney Bay. Again though, no experience. Supposed to be a low tide around 11am and high tide around 430pm. Excited to get out there. Been thinking about this opportunity for over a year now. Good bye WI, Hello FL!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome make yourself at home. Love fishing your area.


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

jklein said:


> Hey fellas! Wondering if anyone can help out. Will be renting a boat Sunday Feb 10th and plan on heading out in the bay. Dream of catching some good reds but have little to no experience in the bay. I hear of the East Wall and assume that means the eastern shoreline in the bay. I would greatly take and appreciate any advice people are willing to share. Also thought about heading up to Hell Peckney Bay. Again though, no experience. Supposed to be a low tide around 11am and high tide around 430pm. Excited to get out there. Been thinking about this opportunity for over a year now. Good bye WI, Hello FL!



Hey man! Def hit the east wall, there are some great oyster shoal points to hit in that area and also some little inlets that will produce fish. Heading into Hell Peckney might not be worth it if it’s too shallow but I’ve been wrong before! Good luck and tight lines!


----------



## jklein (Feb 1, 2019)

FLFlyGuy said:


> Hey man! Def hit the east wall, there are some great oyster shoal points to hit in that area and also some little inlets that will produce fish. Heading into Hell Peckney might not be worth it if it’s too shallow but I’ve been wrong before! Good luck and tight lines!


I'm assuming the "east wall" is just the eastern shoreline from Hendry down to the the Imperial? What is depth at that location on a low tide. Fishing the last 1.5 hour of outgoing til the last hour of incoming right up until high tide. Man am I jacked to get outta Wisconsin.


----------



## FLFlyGuy (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes that’s correct, depth with a low tide can be 2-3 ft with some deeper spots in front of some of the run offs. Water temp is really cool right now so triple tail and sheepshead are very common with good size. Snook and redfish have mostly been under slot due to weather and previous red tide.


----------

